# Filters from AI



## vraev (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi guys,

I am have thinking that since I haven't opened and used my AI filters and glass tube set yet, whether I should replace it with the tried and tested eheims.

I currently bought this:










it was 90$.

I am thinking if I should return it and get the Eheim 2213










It is like 150$. So 60$ more.... but is it worth cheeping out and the cheaper EJET failing within a few months...then I even have to find new lily tubes to get the right size etc.

I just can't find anything about those EJET filters online. Anyone used them? Are they good enough? I can see that the JET filters are from Malaysia and people there prefer them due to the availability of spare parts. Can't find reviews though.

thanks,

V


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

The 2213 is 125 at AI. If you can get the exchange trust the eheim.


----------



## vraev (Mar 29, 2012)

Opps yes! 125$

yeah! I mean I see them using the Jet filters on some of their tanks. But its just a bit scary that I don't see any reviews on these Jet filters anywhere. I mean if it works...I'm happy...as long as it works for at least a couple of years or so. I even separately bought eheim substrate 1L for it.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I would go for the Eheim as well. It is tried, tested and true. The one I bought when I first started this hobby over 10 years ago still works to this day 

Also, sometimes Big Al's will have them on sale for $99.


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

ehiem all the way... my ehiem that I bought 16 years ago is still up and running!


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*filter*

EHEIM all the all the way ...............u get what u pay for , u dont need hassles u have a mint set up and eheim is a great trouble free product


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

oh man you should of came to toronto today not yesturday big al's is selling the 2213 for 89 and 2215 for 124 no tax!!!! at the dras auction, I picked up a cheapo heater for 8 bucks and a very nice healthy four leaf clover plant for 5 bucks.


----------



## vraev (Mar 29, 2012)

coldmantis said:


> oh man you should of came to toronto today not yesturday big al's is selling the 2213 for 89 and 2215 for 124 no tax!!!! at the dras auction, I picked up a cheapo heater for 8 bucks and a very nice healthy four leaf clover plant for 5 bucks.


Damn it! Fail on my part.

Bah! I guess I'll return the eheim substrate 1L (24$) + filter (90$) and see if I can get the eheim. I guess also need to take the lily pipes and see if I can get different ones if they are available for those tube sizes.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

coldmantis said:


> oh man you should of came to toronto today not yesturday big al's is selling the 2213 for 89 and 2215 for 124 no tax!!!! at the dras auction, I picked up a cheapo heater for 8 bucks and a very nice healthy four leaf clover plant for 5 bucks.


Seriously?! I wonder if they still sell them for that price... I knew I missed out...


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

yes big al's table was very surprising I saw those marineland external satellite breeding box large for 12 bucks no tax, cheapest I seen was 20 bucks no tax at luckys.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

coldmantis said:


> yes big al's table was very surprising I saw those marineland external satellite breeding box large for 12 bucks no tax, cheapest I seen was 20 bucks no tax at luckys.


Was it more like clearance items then? Or is BA still having a sale on them?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

it was not tent/midnight madness sale crap if that's what your referring, regular stuff they have but on sale the good stuff like blue claw shrimp, very nice true fire red shrimp, orange crayfish etc.. for very low prices


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

coldmantis said:


> it was not tent/midnight madness sale crap if that's what your referring, regular stuff they have but on sale the good stuff like blue claw shrimp, very nice true fire red shrimp, orange crayfish etc.. for very low prices


Sigh.. Maybe next year then =\ but just a quick question for next year. Is anyone able to bring goods in to auction? And anyone know how much the Anubias and ferns went for this year roughly?!


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

coldmantis said:


> it was not tent/midnight madness sale crap if that's what your referring, regular stuff they have but on sale the good stuff like blue claw shrimp, very nice true fire red shrimp, orange crayfish etc.. for very low prices


I confirm what coldmantis said
BTW Jimmy nice to meet you I`m back home safe & sound


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

charlie1 said:


> I confirm what coldmantis said
> BTW Jimmy nice to meet you I`m back home safe & sound


happy to meet you too, if you got work tomorrow plant the UG tomorrow lol.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

default said:


> Sigh.. Maybe next year then =\ but just a quick question for next year. Is anyone able to bring goods in to auction? And anyone know how much the Anubias and ferns went for this year roughly?!


that auction was crazy anubias and java fern, there was probably 50-80 bags of those plants maybe more. Some of them were just huge. the prices varies depending on who was left in the auction room went from $1 to like $18, well worth it imho some of those plants were at least 50-80 bucks at bigals. at the end of the auction some plants like 30-40+ vals 2ft+ tall were going for like 3-5 bucks great deal if your into vals.


----------



## vraev (Mar 29, 2012)

Damn! Sounds like it was a great auction.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Yeah, I'd go with an eheim, they're wonderful.

You guys are also making me really sad about not being able to go to the DRAS auction.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

splur said:


> Yeah, I'd go with an eheim, they're wonderful.
> 
> You guys are also making me really sad about not being able to go to the DRAS auction.


Don't feel bad, I didn't go either!


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Was it a one day special at all big al's do you knw ? Or special still on?


Laura


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

laurahmm said:


> Was it a one day special at all big al's do you knw ? Or special still on?
> 
> Laura


I didn't ask but I did ask which big al's location they were from and he said from whitby so it's private owned not corporate like big al's scarb, sauga etc... I also received a $10 of $40 purchase in store coupon from them. Since it was in an aquarium show I highly doubt the sale will be in store and for sure there will be tax if bought instore.


----------



## littleolme (Feb 21, 2012)

Ya, I should have jumped on the Eheim deal as well. They didn't have any 2217s with them but he said it would have been $149 taxes in and I'd just have to swing by the store to grab it.


----------



## vraev (Mar 29, 2012)

Yup! Returned it...got my new eheim 2213. lol Here's hoping that it is indeed as quiet as reputed and not one of the crappier new versions that are louder.


----------

